# Chukars



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Chukar numbers are looking good.
http://wildlife.utah.gov/wildlife-news/1722-chukar-numbers-the-best-in-17-years.html


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Sweet! I might actually see one this year!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I cant wait to get out! I am wildly unsuccessful at chukar hunting but, I think this is my year!! :grin::grin: If i'm not you guys will here about it. Thank God they have solid proof on this claim.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm calling BS...you really think the DWR knows how to count to 100...I need proof...where's the data...:shock: :mrgreen:

....should be a fun year!


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Being relatively new to chukar hunting my experience is limited, but after a few times walking right up to a covey that a dog was pointing without seeing them until I was 15-20 feet away I have come to realize that having a dog that knows chukar is almost a necessity.

The only other option is to take advantage of that early morning feeding behavior the article talks about. The first covey of the day is always doing exactly that.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One of the toughest, but most rewarding hunts there is. 8)


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Taking the grandson Saturday, I"ll let you know


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Jedidiah said:


> Being relatively new to chukar hunting my experience is limited, but after a few times walking right up to a covey that a dog was pointing without seeing them until I was 15-20 feet away I have come to realize that having a dog that knows chukar is almost a necessity.
> 
> The only other option is to take advantage of that early morning feeding behavior the article talks about. The first covey of the day is always doing exactly that.


There are placing in Idaho that you can road hunt them, but other than that you'll probably need a good dog or need to get lucky.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> There are placing in Idaho that you can road hunt them, but other than that you'll probably need a good dog or need to get lucky.


Now that's a good laugh, how nice would that be to find them in the road:grin:
I have before, then I woke up


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I found a bunch of dead chuckers out on the dove hunt... someone shot a bunch and left them. Told the DWR officer there when we got checked and he just shrugged and drove off. I really dont blame him, how could you ever really investigate that.


-DallanC


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I hear that if you go in the bathroom, turn off the lights, and say "devil bird" three times, a chucker will appear in the mirror.

I don't know if its true, I'm too afraid to try for fear that I might shoot my mirror.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Sounds like a good year, always enjoyed the stories about the glory days of 2006. Wish I would have started hunting them earlier. Looking forward to having some glory days myself. Guess I should set some goals, am thinking over thirty days for chukars this season, average three per hunt, and shoot 50%....maybe 40% . Aim low, pick one


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

I like how the state politicians pump up the bird #'s, deer, elk etc...#'s right before each season to ramp up the sales....what a joke!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bamacpl said:


> I like how the state politicians pump up the bird #'s, deer, elk etc...#'s right before each season to ramp up the sales....what a joke!!


I don't know how they count other upland birds, but I know they get a fairly accurate count with chukars when they fly over the areas that hold the little devils.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Ya, they are easy to count when they are doing it on Antelope Island...... It's propaganda!
--I agree the #'s are probably up, but the state putting out articles like this....as the did with grouse, & deer as well is an attempt to ramp up sales & revenue.
--the state also have cow elk control permits for the Henry Mtns....???!!! Pitiful!!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)




----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

You need to see chuckars? I suggest taking a drive in the subdivision south of eaglewood golf course in North Salt lake. They are everywhere and are huge because they have so much to eat. My dog's love chasing them, too bad they don't make it into the mountains often for you to hunt them.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

The bro got in a few this morning


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

Great Day to day. Got into some nice coveys and the dog did great even not being worked all year. Looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I found a single that was probably an egg a few months ago. He should taste really good.


----------



## Jakkson (Sep 22, 2015)

Saw 6 other hunters, hiked for 4 hours, didn't see a bird, hear a bird or hear a shot.


----------



## Wasatch Wings (Sep 29, 2015)

Took my father and our new llew, Boss, out this last weekend for the opener. Saw quite a few other hunters on the same range, lots of birds in the area. Heard quite a few shots from neighboring canyons. Ended up busting into a good sized covey while walking down what felt like a cliff...and the opening day gitters got to me, missing my shots. 

My dad was walking down an adjacent ridge and I yelled at him to see if the dog saw any of the action. He responded that he thought I had the dog with me.... Here was my pup running around through scent about 100yds above us while we both thought he was pushing in front of the other person like he had been like a pro all day. Oh well, plenty of more days to go and the bird numbers seemed to be up on the entire mountain!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

These aerial surveys are not real. The DWR is not telling the truth. There are NO Chukars this year. They just throw that stuff out there to keep budgetary monies coming in. 
Don't waste you time going Chukar hunting. Stay home and watch football, go elk hunting, take a nap, anything, but stay out of them there hills.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I will wait until it is cold. I'm a big ***** when it comes to rattlesnakes, I hate those things. I don't care for the hot weather and neither do the dogs.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

bamacpl said:


> I like how the state politicians pump up the bird #'s, deer, elk etc...#'s right before each season to ramp up the sales....what a joke!!


Exactly what sales. There is no special tag, permit, or license required for chucker. Just a general hunting license. Most people that don't already purchase a hunting license every year have no clue what a chucker is let alone where or how to hunt them.

Or is it lets just insert topic and add government bash for no reason.


----------



## chukarfool (Aug 25, 2015)

Well, I decided to take a break from chasing elk and do something easy like chukar hunting. I don't usually pay any attention to the numbers reports because the numbers always seem about the same, but this year my expectations were high. I went to one of my favorite spots expecting to see 100 birds per square mile. I hiked and hiked and nothing. Finally, the dog was on point! I was thinking big covey, waves of late flushes, easy pickins. Ten birds got up, I got one. Hiked for another couple of hours with nothing. On the way back to the truck, I got another point! This time it was a big covey of about 60 with waves of flushes. I shot two out of the first flush, the others flushed out of range. These birds were in a real nasty rock area and my dog blew out some pads on the retrieves, so we hiked out. Still seemed about the same as usual numbers overall because I always see big coveys in the early season. It was super hot and I think I almost died, so maybe most of the birds were down at the bottom by the seep. We'll have to see how the season plays out, but as of today, bird numbers were not up in this particular spot.


----------

